# Blazer patch, crest,coat of arms?



## flinch (Sep 8, 2008)

Blazer Patches are a returning popular trend. Anyone sewing them on their blazer yet?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

When I belong to something with a crest, maybe. Until then, no way.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe they're not sewn on. You buy the patch from a supplier and it comes with spikes and pin covers so that you can move it from blazer to blazer. At least, mine did. I occasionally wear the U.S. Army blazer patch, especially for Armed Forces Day or Veteran's Day. Getting one custom made, say in your family arms, is certainly possible in this day of CNC embroidery. What the cost would be is anyone's guess.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

they seem so Japanese ....


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> I believe they're not sewn on. You buy the patch from a supplier and it comes with spikes and pin covers so that you can move it from blazer to blazer. At least, mine did. I occasionally wear the U.S. Army blazer patch, especially for Armed Forces Day or Veteran's Day. Getting one custom made, say in your family arms, is certainly possible in this day of CNC embroidery. What the cost would be is anyone's guess.


I've designed crests for private school uniforms in the past. It's as easy as sending an image file to the uniform supplier (eg. LEBO, or LE school uniforms). There are even home sewing/embroidery machines that can do it nowadays. I don't think a patch would be any more difficult to have made.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> they seem so Japanese ....


Quite.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> When I belong to something with a crest, maybe. Until then, no way.


I have a blazer with my fraternities coat of arms on it. However, I would never wear and strongly discourage anyone from one of thous faux crests a la Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

DFPyne said:


> I have a blazer with my fraternities coat of arms on it. However, I would never wear and strongly discourage anyone from one of thous faux crests a la Ralph Lauren.


Nothing against Ralph but I would agree with Repp-probate and DF. Make it something you deserve. Family arms, university seal, regimental crest (I'm considering sending away for one made up on the Spec Ops patch), fraternity or something but not just some UI thing hanging on the pocket of your blazer. It would be like wearing Royal Navy buttons! _ Shudder!_


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> I've designed crests for private school uniforms in the past. It's as easy as sending an image file to the uniform supplier (eg. LEBO, or LE school uniforms). There are even home sewing/embroidery machines that can do it nowadays. I don't think a patch would be any more difficult to have made.


Once upon a time, Chipp used to get them made up for you. You could specify your school, etc., or submit a design of your own. They were embroidered from silk thread, and *gold *and *silver* wire!

Personally, I've never worn one. But if anyone does, I feel they better be that of your family, school, club or military unit. No PLRL cr*p!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Would it be dorky to have a family crest patch made for family reunions? That's about the only way I could wear a patch on a blazer.

Those faux crests are about as stupid as faux-military insignia.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

There are some generic patches that I think would be ok, though maybe not as evocative of a faux-heritage as the blazer patches usually sold on mainstream jackets:





These are from Benson and Clegg.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Would it be dorky to have a family crest patch made for family reunions? That's about the only way I could wear a patch on a blazer.
> 
> Those faux crests are about as stupid as faux-military insignia.


As long as its clouded by lots of research, library visits, tenuous claims of connections to great great grandfathers who may o may not have been Prussian nobility, etc I think it will be ok.

I'm not sure that anyone who actually has a family crest would put it on a blazer though, isn't that usually military/school patches etc?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

flinch said:


> Blazer Patches are a returning popular trend. Anyone sewing them on their blazer yet?


Over the years, the wife sewed patches/Command crests on a fair number of uniforms and I've pinned a bit of hardware to the tunics of my Class A's and Dress uniforms, but alas, those days are well past. A family crest or coat of arms for the vast majority of us seems to verge on the pretentious, no? I honestly didn't realize such a trend was catching on/returning to the fashion/style scene and am almost certain such has yet to ignite the sartorial passions of the local Dilettants and Dandies! LOL. Until such happens, or perhaps Hell freezes over, my intent is to abstain from such practices!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those interested in the idea, the Royal College of Heralds only has authority over the UK. A European or American gentleman is perfectly free (as were the British prior to 1484) to make up a set of arms and use it. One could even trademark it and use for business correspondence, etc. Just an idea . . .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> A family crest or coat of arms for the vast majority of us seems to verge on the pretentious, no?


Not if your family has had one in a formal heraldic register for at least a couple hundred years. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

What? Only "old aristocracy" counts? Piffle, sir.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I belong to a sailing club that has a blazer patch. I've never worn it to anything but club events. It seems rather pretentious to me to wear it outside club functions. That and I don't want people continually asking me what it is, or worse, having others think I'm wearing a patch that came with my PRL blazer.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe that's why the patches are pinned on rather than sewn. You wear them when it's appropriate and not otherwise. Seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would only have a pinnable one too. That way it could be used on any blazer of choice.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> they seem so Japanese ....


I was about to say "They seem so American ..."

I have seen plenty of photos of Americans with chestfuls of assumed family arms. It doesn't happen so much in Commonwealth countries (if at all).


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> For those interested in the idea, the Royal College of Heralds only has authority over the UK. A European or American gentleman is perfectly free (as were the British prior to 1484) to make up a set of arms and use it. One could even trademark it and use for business correspondence, etc. Just an idea . . .


A word of caution ... using personal arms as a business mark is fine, until the business is sold. Then the purchaser can argue that the arms are the mark of the business and the 'armiger' risks losing his arms!

The College of Arms only has authority over England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Lyon Court has authority over Scotland. While not within the UK, the Office of the Chief Herald of Ireland has authority over Ireland.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

DougNZ said:


> A word of caution ... using personal arms as a business mark is fine, until the business is sold. Then the purchaser can argue that the arms are the mark of the business and the 'armiger' risks losing his arms!
> 
> The College of Arms only has authority over England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Lyon Court has authority over Scotland. While not within the UK, the Office of the Chief Herald of Ireland has authority over Ireland.


Hmmm . . . . I smell a good ol' Yankee business opportunity! :teacha:


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, looks like you don't even have to pin them anymore. These fraternity crests come with a magnetic backer.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Blazer patches risk having the same comical/pretentious effect as ascots. I suppose there may be some clubs, etc. where they are not unheard of (not a member of any myself) but if you haven't seen numerous other people wearing them at events, I'd pass. 

If it's a "popular trend" as the OP suggests - that's just one more reason to avoid it; that and the fact that you'll look like you bought your blazer at RL Rugby.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Try this place, 



Have a magnetic blazer patch made up. Put it on, take it off when needed.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I own a sailboat and work in the marine industry.

I had a blazer patch worked up with the boat name on it. It's more popular to have boat crew gear made up in this area. (Chesapeake Bay)

It's a conversation starter!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree - the Reginald van Gleason look. I practically never see it, except for the fairly lame efforts by certain manufacturers to get a trend going. SCsailor, I agree that the only place for club ties and regailia is at club events. I feel that way about golf shirts bearing the logo of an admired club (though not so strongly): it's a form of boasting, or showing off.

BTW, the joke about blazers emblems seeming japanese is strictly because they are frequently displayed in their ultra-trad magazines and websites that show up on this forum from time to time.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One could wish that such a look was standard among yachtsmen but, alas, this is not the case . . . at least out here. When I made periodic entries into the world of uppercrust yacht clubs, courtesy of my late FIL, I noted that even the largest vessels were uniformly crewed by people in sweats and sneakers. Even the local VP of a large S&L whose motor yacht was 54' of transoceanic diesel cruiser looked like a derelict on board. Pity.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. The sartorial condition you describe is, perhaps, directly attributable to the practical reality that the yacht owners were, quite properly, putting the money into their craft...and not onto their backs, as some herein seem wont to do.  Why-oh-why are we so quick to reject even the smallest, most discreet of logos embroidered on our clothes by manufactures, but so desireous of displaying fraternal blazer crests and/or coats of arms? :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> I agree - the Reginald van Gleason look.


Mmmmmmmmm, that's good booze!!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Why-oh-why are we so quick to reject even the smallest, most discreet of logos embroidered on our clothes by manufactures, but so desireous of displaying fraternal blazer crests and/or coats of arms? :icon_scratch:


Because badges signify membership. Maker's brands are impersonal and do not.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

DFPyne said:


> I have a blazer with my fraternities coat of arms on it. However, I would never wear and strongly discourage anyone from one of thous faux crests a la Ralph Lauren.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Makers' brands are unpaid advertising for the clothing. Membership badges advertise something about the wearer.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going to agree with at least some posts:

Bad idea, except in particular limited circumstances.

In America, one is free _legally_ to wear a family coat of arms. That doesn't mean it's a good idea. It's legal for a typically-paunchy 50-year-old to wear a stars-and-stripes Speedo too, at least in most environs. He could even combine it with mid-calf Ugg boots and a tiara without getting arrested, but - unless he happens to be a participant in a parade with a fairly specific theme - he's not doing himself, or anyone else, any favors.

Wearing a family coat of arms can fall one of two ways:
- if (as is most likely) the wearer isn't really a documented, direct member of an existing noble European family: it's fakey
- if the wearer _is_: it's pretentious.

The dichotomy isn't quite as clear on universities and schools, but it tends to fall out similarly. If it's (say) Harvard or Yale, it's pretentious; if it's ITT Tech, it's goofy. Every place in between is just a varying combination of pretentiousness and goofiness with no positive sum reachable. _Perhaps_ there's a sweet spot right there at the state university of the state you're in, but even then the balance is going to go askew in, for example, the typical Western state that has both a University of ____ and a _____ State, or pretty much whatever you do in California or Michigan.

Clubs, business companies: see the previous paragraph.

There are some exceptions:
- Club ones for certain in-club events, where that's standard practice, or at least not unique to you.
- School uniforms worn by actual students.
- Work uniforms worn by actual employees, like security guards and real estate salesmen (who hardly have a choice in the matter).
- Japanese tourists. I don't know why.

Probably a few others I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's more popular to have boat crew gear made up in this area. (Chesapeake Bay)
> 
> It's a conversation starter!!


Around here, I sometimes see people who've made up polo shirts or T-shirts with a boat name. Not exactly commonly, but occasionally. Blazer badges? Never.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Starch said:


> Around here, I sometimes see people who've made up polo shirts or T-shirts with a boat name. Not exactly commonly, but occasionally. Blazer badges? Never.


That's what I was thinking too. T-shirts, hats or outerwear mostly.

Except for Power Squadrons, not many YCs still don the full monty, but I'm digging the Libya YC look though it too has gone out of style!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank goodness!


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Call it "The Full Moammar."

Which suggests, I think accurately, that the whole thing is likely to end quite badly.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Come on, don't tell me that if you could get away with it (along with the money, power and trappings) you wouldn't!?!? Think how much fun it must be designing those awards and outfits, being fitted for them, taking possession and then having all your minions fawn all over you wanting a down-glammed version of them.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

My rugby club used to do this for tours, before I joined. If I had one of these, I would only wear it to a rugby function. If it was a private club, I would only wear it at the private club.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, that's why the crests are pinned on, not sewn. You only wear them in appropriate locations on appropriate occasions. Sort of an 'in-group' thing you keep amongst yourselves. I only wear my Army patch on Armed Forces Day or Memorial Day Sundays to church.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

If you have some extra $ and don't mind the wait, Hand & Locke
https://www.handembroidery.com/bespoke/
can make some very fun ones...'Folsom Prison Alumnus', 'Registered Sex Offender', 'Certified Cable TV Technician', 'Non-Theraputic Message Practitioner', 'Old School Dropout'...etc, matched with very misleading, elegant graphic shields, coats of arms, etc all worked in metal wire/mylar....taste, not your imagination, is your limit. They will do the final design layout for you if you send a sketch.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a family clan crest which I attach to my blazer on those rare times I attend a mixed clan ceilidh (tho never w/ kilt) and a Marine Corps one for equally rare events. I also have one for my old prep school and the U.S. Merchant marine Academy, neither of which has adorned a blazer since my graduation back when Christ was a lance corporal.

In regard to coats of arms, there is no such thing as a "family" coat of arms. They belong to the individual of the name and that person's direct heir, normally first born son, after the holder's death. It is, unless the law has recently changed, illegal to wear, use,etc. another person's arms, at least in the UK, and there have been numerous successful suits brought which bear this out.

Although not illegal in the US, it is, at a minimum, extremely tacky to usurp someone the arms of another.

That said, there is no reason one cannot wear some type of crest on one's blazer, etc. However, to me, at least, it seems affected (see "tacky", above).


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I inherited a couple of blazer badges from our country club from my father. I have vague recollections of seeing them worn back in the 1950-60s. I have never worn them and don't recall seeing anyone wear one out there for at least ten (twenty?) years. They were seen at club functions and after large interclub golf functions. I believe they were worn so you could tell what club someone belonged to.


----------

